# Rice horse trailer



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...

Have you tried looking on Ebay?
I did a quick search and quite a few came up of this brand...cheap too.
Sometimes buying parts from one to refurbish another is a good way to fix the need.
Otherwise, call trailer dealers and repair places and see what they can offer, if not have that will fit with minimum of re-configuring your trailers insides.


Most automotive paints will work well on a horse trailer as long as the exterior prep has been properly done.
Metals, fiberglass...there are paints for all.
You can ask a body shop where collision repairs are done how much to paint the trailer once you do the repairs too...
There used to be a company all over the US, think it was Maaco who offered different pricing for different levels of body and paint work wanted done...that is a place I would also check into.
Don't know where you live so more exact help we can't offer...

Just to buy the bondo {plastic filler/patch}, the paint, the thinners & additives needed, tape and paper so the job is done properly is going to cost you a few hundred dollars...materials are expensive.
A gun to shoot the paint so you have a durable, nice looking finished product...a gun is around $100 and up easily...also need a air compressor to run that gun...
Do it on the cheap, that is what you will have and be needing to redo the project in a short while...
Do it right and you will have a investment that will give you years of good service and be enjoyable to tow around..
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If you have an automotive/auto body program at your local high school or community college, it never hurts to ask if they would do it as a project. You may only need to pay for materials. Some programs have a long wait-list, but turn out great work at a fraction of the cost of having it painted professionally, and you get a much nicer finish than trying to do it yourself.


----------

